# Mathews shooter/ Pro Staff shirts



## brtny8632 (Jun 30, 2008)

I am looking for Mathews shooter shirts in the white with black sleaves. I am looking for a small or medium. I dont like the shirts they have on there site. I plan on shooting the triple crown this year and would like to get at least two. If anyone knows where i could find some please let me know. In the mathews catalog all there shooters wear them but you cant find them anywhere, its kinda frustrating. Thanks


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

I am not sure where you are from but Franks Great Outdoors in Linwood, MI had an entire rack of them during the holidays. 

It seems they only sell limited stock online, but they may be able to hook you up.

http://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/

Good Luck!


----------



## brtny8632 (Jun 30, 2008)

alright cool! I'll check into that. Thanks!


----------

